# Damn skunk!!!!



## Kal (Nov 24, 2014)

This happen a few years ago in Texas. I had been hitchhiking in the Dallas area with no luck and had been walking for a while and decided to stop and rest in the shade behind this building, I ended up going to sleep and of course this security guard catches me and tells me to leave. It was almost dark outside so I found a field to sleep in. I woke up because I heard this noise, about ten feet away from me was this skunk and when I saw it I panic and yelled oh shit and ran, thankfully I didn't get sprayed but when I went back my 2 wool blankets and my change of clothes did get sprayed. I didn't know a skunk could spray that far oh well just glad it was just my stuff and not me that got sprayed.


----------



## Michael Grant (Nov 24, 2014)

im bored, heres some random skunk facts 

Muscles located next to the scent glands allow them to spray with a high degree of accuracy, as far as 3 m (10 ft). The smell aside, the spray can cause irritation and even temporary blindness, and is sufficiently powerful to be detected by a human nose up to a mile down wind.

Although they have excellent senses of smell and hearing, they have poor vision, being unable to see objects more than about 3 m (10 ft) away, making them vulnerable to death by road traffic. They are short-lived; their lifespan in the wild can reach seven years, with most living only up to a year

It is rare for a healthy skunk to bite a human. While a domesticated skunk with its scent glands removed may defend itself by biting, there are few recorded incidents. The most prevalent cause of skunks biting humans is the rabies virus. The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) recorded 1,494 cases of rabies in skunks in the United States for the year 2006 — about 21.5% of reported cases in all species.[18][19] Skunks trail raccoons as vectors of rabies, although this varies regionally (raccoons dominate along the Atlantic coast and eastern Gulf of Mexico, skunks throughout the Midwest and down to the western Gulf, and in California).


----------



## Dmac (Nov 24, 2014)

i was sprayed a few years ago and ended up throwing away all the clothes i was wearing, shoes too. bathed a couple of times in tomato juice and while it did not get rid of all the smell right away it sure made it more tolerable. i could no longer smell it after about 10 minutes of being sprayed but everyone else sure could! but after 3 dousing's of tomato juice and 3 showers others couldn't smell it any more.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 24, 2014)

Nothing like reeks like road killed rotting skunk.


----------



## Tude (Nov 24, 2014)

Awww Kal!!! Stinky man! Well sort of. That black and white smelly thing had it out for ya! Hopefully your stuff is ok - otherwise than than ya gotta do a soak in tomato juice and then a good sneak into a laundry mat and kill that stuff!!!


----------



## Kal (Nov 25, 2014)

Tude said:


> Awww Kal!!! Stinky man! Well sort of. That black and white smelly thing had it out for ya! Hopefully your stuff is ok - otherwise than than ya gotta do a soak in tomato juice and then a good sneak into a laundry mat and kill that stuff!!!


I didn't even bother with my stuff it stunk so bad, I just went out and got some new stuff.


----------



## Kal (Nov 25, 2014)

dmac66 said:


> i was sprayed a few years ago and ended up throwing away all the clothes i was wearing, shoes too. bathed a couple of times in tomato juice and while it did not get rid of all the smell right away it sure made it more tolerable. i could no longer smell it after about 10 minutes of being sprayed but everyone else sure could! but after 3 dousing's of tomato juice and 3 showers others couldn't smell it any more.


Thankfully I have never been sprayed just my stuff.


----------

